# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Φώτα ασφαλείας. Χαρίζονται.

## sotron1

Χαρίζονται τα κάτωθι. Η αγγελία δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει πολλές ημέρες. Εάν δεν υπάρξει ενδιαφέρων θα τα ανεβάσω στο Facebook.

Τα sensorguard είναι 2 τεμάχια καινούργια σφραγισμένα.


Τηλ: 6955089364

Παραλαβή από Περιστέρι.


DSC_6016 (1).jpgDSC_6017 (1).jpg

DSC_0319.jpgDSC_0322.jpgDSC_0321.jpg

----------


## tgi

Καλημέρα
Με ενδιαφέρουν αυτά τα φώτα για το σπίτι μου
Μπορώ να περάσω να τα πάρω αν θέλεις

----------


## sotron1

> Καλημέρα
> Με ενδιαφέρουν αυτά τα φώτα για το σπίτι μου
> Μπορώ να περάσω να τα πάρω αν θέλεις



Εάν μπορείς πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο να σου δώσω διεύθυνση να περάσεις να τα πάρεις.

----------


## tgi

Παρέλαβα,
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

